
You can get my DevOps books free the rest of this month - geerlingguy
https://www.jeffgeerling.com/blog/2020/you-can-get-my-devops-books-free-rest-month
======
xref
I’ve referenced Geerling’s ansible code on GitHub dozens of times over the
years, it’s been an invaluable learning resource.

Curious about his take on ansible+k8s, my impression was largely that
k8s+dockerfiles have taken over most of the corners where I would have
previously used ansible

~~~
geerlingguy
I wrote about that particular topic a couple months ago:
[https://www.ansible.com/blog/how-useful-is-ansible-in-a-
clou...](https://www.ansible.com/blog/how-useful-is-ansible-in-a-cloud-native-
kubernetes-environment)

The answer is: "it's complicated" — there are still many scenarios (even in a
more 'cloud-native-oriented' shop) where you need automation to fill the gaps
between more provisioning-focused tools (like Terraform) and more scheduling-
focused tools (like Kubernetes).

Sometimes it's in application build or deployment scenarios, sometimes it's in
stringing together different platforms, and in some cases you could even argue
for skipping Dockerfiles entirely and using a tool like Ansible to build
containers.

A lot of it is highly dependent on your team, your resources, and the amount
of application tooling you have that's not 100% cloud-native, serverless,
[insert other buzzword-worthy tech here].

